# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Mùa xuân nho nhỏ

## thuty

Mọc giữa dòng sông xanh
Một bông hoa tím biếc
Ơi con chim chiền chiện
Hót chi mà vang trời
Từng giọt long lanh rơi
Tôi đưa tay hứng về

Mùa xuân người cầm súng
Lộc giắt đầy trên lưng
Mùa xuân người ra đồng,
Lộc trải dài nương lúa.

Đất nước 4000 năm,
Vất vả và gian lao.
Đất nước như vì sao
vững vàng phía trước. 

Ta làm con chim hót
Ta làm một nhành hoa
Một nốt trầm sao xuyến,
Ta biến trong hoà ca.

Mùa xuân, mùa xuân,
Một mùa xuân nho nhỏ,
Lặng lẽ dâng cho đời
Mùa xuân, mùa xuân,
Mùa xuân tôi xin hát
Khúc Nam Ai Nam Bằng. 
Nước non ngàn dặm tình, 
Nước non ngàn dặm mình. 
Đất Huế nhịp phách tiền.

----------

